# Shower Tray Swift Sundance 630g



## trixie-la-la (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Swift Sundance 630g with a cracked shower tray, has anyone removed this by themselves or can anyone advise me what to do ( apart from paying a fortune for a new one)?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is another thread on this topic just down the front page.

Here is the reply I posted there,

There is a company on this thread who may be able to repair your shower without removing the base: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-887348.html#887348

That solution looks good to me having had the same problem twice myself, Alan.


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

Showertray replacement is an easy job, the tray however is just over £200 from Swift

Tools needed are Stanley knife cross point screw driver. All you have to do is remove the vanity unit toilet and disconnect the water drain then break the sealant from round the tray with the Stanley knife and lift out the old tray. 

Replace the tray after fixing the packing into the correct position under the tray with sealant, my tray cracked due to the packing being in the wrong position. Once the tray is in position you should have no movement from the base of the tray, don’t forget to seal round the tray with a flexible sealant


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Depending on where and how bad the crack is, if you can butt the edges together, put a fibre glass ribbon underneath over the crack and reinforce with fibre glass matting. (With resin of course!)

Make sure you support the tray underneath when you reinstall.

Peter


----------

